
Ask HN: Is there a “real time” Stack Overflow? - gravy
Is there an IRC channel or Discord server or something similar in that vein where I can ask a quick programming question and expect a quick response? Or is Stack Overflow the best way?<p>Also, do you like the idea of a &quot;Questions&quot; thread on HN?
======
thedevindevops
The persistence of threads on Stack Overflow is where the value lies, it's
like a wiki but more direct Q'n'A. Might you be looking for something along
the lines of a programming tutor?

